# Just need to Rant!!!



## TooTired (Jul 26, 2010)

Caution -- this is a rant...or whatever you want to call it..

My H and I are doing so good, in every area. Just spent Thanksgiving with his family( at our house) His mom, and brother know the OW very well

On Thanksgiving Day about 1 hour before dinner time, my H's mother comments to his brother, Oh by the way did you know "M" left her husband a few weeks ago. ( Keep in mind we are all in the same room of the house, although there were 15 people or so in the room.) Brother says Oh no way, they have been together so long, what happened? Mother-in Law says SHE LEFT HIM FOR A WOMAN!!. 
SERIOUSLY-- at first I had to go to another room because I was blindsided by this conversation and lack of respect for me and my home, that my in laws would have the incredible nerve to talk about this ^%^*& in front of me. My mother in law immediatley takes me to a private spot and begs me to forgive her, she just wasnt thinking.. blah blah blah.... Whatever... I hope it was just a stupid moment on her part.
Then the evil part of my mind begins working overtime. What kind of blow to a man's ego... your wife with whom you have kids leaves you ( after an affair) for a woman. HAHA maybe you're not such hotstuff after all. I am seriously laughing on the inside. 
I just needed to "tell" someone so I can get rid of these thoughts. Things are wonderful with my H, we talk, do things together, he is slowly building my trust, I could not ask for more right now...... Just needed a moment...

oh yeah Mother- in Law also comments that I really need to travel to this other state and beat OW's ass. Hmmmm in my daydreams I already have.

A terrific marriage, wonderful kids, great job, fantastic body from all the working out and running to get through this, is the best REVENGE.... 

Thanks to whoever might be "listening" lol


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Every new day is a blessing use it to be stronger. Show all you are by far the better person and leave him behind in the dust trail.

Look after yourself. You have the opportunity for a new life, take it.


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

A ranting thread is perfect. I too have thought of the beat down but going to jail for assault I would rather be with my kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

From this point forward, this shall be the Coping With Infidelity "This is just a Rant" thread! Rant away here in freedom and everyone will read KNOWING that you are blowing off steam and do not really mean what you say here. This is a FOR RANTS ONLY posting zone!


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks affaircare I will start. The day then by saying I feel like going yelling and screaming at my W for all this misery she has brought us. I sometimes wish I could be so cold nothing like waking up in a bad mood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

Am I the only one who needs to rant. How do you txt a huge yell. Frustrated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

disbelief said:


> Am I the only one who needs to rant. How do you txt a huge yell. Frustrated.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I put up two punch bags, one small one big, in the garage. Ten minutes on them and then 15 on multigymn, worked for me.


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

So I suppose if my goal is to save this thing screaming SO YOU REALLY WANT THAT DIVORCE!!!!!!!!!! would be counter productive. I think I need to hit my heavy bag. Ugh arrrg. Comic strip lingo <%#!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

My rant: One of the exes wants us to drive children to THEIR house at 5pm Christmas Eve and I don't get off work until 5pm AND we have a party at 5pm at someone's house! 

I CAN'T DO EVERYTHING YOU KNOW!

[/rant]


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

Why lie why lie its just stupid people lie and they mess things up for a bunch of people my W didn't lie today just wouldn't answer the question. So my real rant rt now cmon women if u are actually gonna divorce me serve me. How can u not know when I am gonna be served how can u not know if u want to try at all you actuall got mad enough to swing at me like a mad teenager? ????? Who is this person why am I trying?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drastiq (Dec 8, 2010)

Sure, you can go over to your friends house after working only 4 hours.. oh you're gonna drink too, sure w/e.. oh and you'll be over there 5 hours! Awesome! I'll just do the dishes.. clean the house.. pick up after our 3 kids... It shouldn't matter that I haven't "gone out" in over 11 months. I'm just a man, who cares what I want, need or think. Oh while you're at it would you mind using sex as a weapon and remind me on a daily basis about how I could improve? Don't worry, it's only been a month or so since you slept with someone you knew for 3 days, it can't possible still hurt right? Everything is better, right? 
F*CK YOU!


----------

